
Two abandoned Soviet space shuttles left in the Kazakh steppe - Tomte
http://edition.cnn.com/style/article/baikonur-buran-soviet-space-shuttle/index.html
======
smolsky
I read a short novel about the legendary flight written by a security officer
that was deployed at Bakonur at the time. It was in Russian (of course) and
called "How we launched Buran". The novel had all sorts of fascinating details
about the enormous state enterprise as well as various anecdotes about the
Army and the KGB folks.

I tried looking for it, but could not find it. Perhaps someone had saved a
copy... or even stumbled upon an English translation.

~~~
temp1807051234
[http://buran.ru/htm/memory.htm](http://buran.ru/htm/memory.htm)

~~~
abrichr
English Translation:

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fburan.ru%2Fhtm%2Fmemory.htm&edit-
text=&act=url)

------
JoeDaDude
This video showing some guys sneaking into the facility might have been
staged, but it does show good pictures of the vehicles:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q7ZVXOU3kM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q7ZVXOU3kM)

